# Site will be down from 5 AM to 5:15 AM Wednesday



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I will be migrating all of my sites to a new server at 5:00 AM Wednesday morning, which will cause about 10-15 minutes of downtime. This should really increase the speed of the site.

FYI


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Good deal and thanks!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

15 minutes away from this site i think some of the guys on here might commit suicide


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

5:00 a.m.??? you have to get yourself a life man!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Working hard today I see Eric. :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you two related??


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

All of your sites??? I know this one and the duck hunting chat one, what else is there??


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

wigglesworth said:


> Are you two related??


Nope, they're married. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wigglesworth said:


> Are you two related??


He's my older brother...not much I can do. :lol:



> All of your sites??? I know this one and the duck hunting chat one, what else is there??


I own 26 websites, most of them are hunting/fishing related. Well actually 25, one of them is my wife's. 8) I don't make a habit of exposing all of my sites...part of the business plan.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, that is a lot. Very Cool. I did not know that.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

JOnser!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Not much you can do?? Hey remember that time when we were kids outside during the winter and I told you to lick the lightpost?? Oh memories, by the way I didn't know you owned that many websites!!
I guess that supports my earlier post, you have to get a life man!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I cringe thinking about that lightpost......don't say I never took you up on a dare!

:lost:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Was it as bad as when Flick from the movie"a christmas story"licked the pole?They had to yank him off of it. :lol: .


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Something like that...lots of blood though. :-?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

My older sister did the same thing.Luckily mom came out with warm water,no damage done.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

what are the other websites? 25 is awlful alot to manage... 8)


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

25? sheeesh, I can barely keep up with this one


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> I own 26 websites, most of them are hunting/fishing related. Well actually 25, one of them is my wife's. 8) I don't make a habit of exposing all of my sites...part of the business plan.


Jezzz i didn't know you own that many I thought you had about 4-5


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris, ya ever need help with those sites? Been designing and such for local horse clubs around Bis. Always looking to pick up some experience....


----------

